
Show HN: Easily send documents via Fedex, right from your computer - kunle
https://www.sendovernightmail.com/pricing.html
======
shanecleveland
Not quite clear on the use-case. It seems that any document that could be
scanned and uploaded for you to send could just as easily be emailed. If
something needs to be mailed, it's typically because an original or wet-ink
hard copy is required.

Paper invoices may be an exception, but any business doing that regularly
would already have a much more cost-effective solution in place.

One possibility that comes to mind is to remain anonymous by sending through
you.

~~~
mipmap04
I have a use-case: I wrote a software that is used for validating accuracy of
AP data by reaching out to vendors. The default method, if available, is to
email the vendors. In many cases, our customers don't have accurate vendor
contact info (and rarely do they have good email addresses) so, when email
addresses aren't available, we print letters. Our system right now prints and
formats the letters, but someone still needs to go mail the letters
physically.

~~~
shanecleveland
Good one. And probably others like this exist. So an API of some kind would be
useful for you, but also likely don't need overnight/expedited delivery and
would want to have much closer to regular letter postage costs.

Not knocking the idea, just hoping to help narrow the question of "who needs
this?"

~~~
kunle
No worries.

Some of our inspiration came from a couple of earlier services we built for
print and mail, where we constantly fielded questions from customers who
wanted their mail to arrive faster.

------
kunle
Hey HN - we built this to make it super easy to print and mail documents
without having to go to a post office or a fedex location.

All the work happens in your browser, and you'll receive tracking numbers and
delivery notifications via email. Eager for feedback - thanks.

------
ApolloRising
Your pricing on the front page is super high.

~~~
kunle
These should go down as we get higher volume. At the moment the fulfillment
services we rely on (for a single piece of mail) are quite expensive. :/

